
The Problem with Focusing on Childhood Obesity - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/18/opinion/the-problem-with-focusing-on-childhood-obesity.html?ref=opinion
======
adrianN
There is a qualitative difference between childhood obesity and adult obesity.
Once we reach adulthood, the number of fat cells in our body is basically
fixed, they just increase or decrease in size. Obese children have grow more
such cells. Together with the influence of fat cells on hormones and appetite
that means that fat gained as a child is much harder to lose and to keep off
than fat gained later in life.

